# Need help - need diatoms



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello Saltwater friends!
I'm a freshwater guy, but I recently am attempting to grow some amanos. Does anyone (preferably on the north shore) have some diatoms in their tank they can spare? I heard they help keep the larvae alive. Thanks in advance!

Kimyee


----------

